
FX/CFD Platform Provider “Airsoft” Is Going to Launch Its Own Cryptocurrency - MasterTokens
http://www.cryptocoinstockexchange.com/fxcfd-platform-provider-airsoft-is-going-to-launch-its-own-cryptocurrency-this-year/
======
MasterTokens
“Airsoft” is aiming high with their goal to produce the online trading
industry’s first and #1 native cryptocurrency

